# Who are these guys?



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

So at 2:34 far guy on the left 4 shots??? Did the feds change the regs on shell limits for waterfowl hunting. Think they use parking the geese to fill their lanyards also o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huh??


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Huh??


Count the muzzle blasts for the gun on the far left on the flock of geese.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

...


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

new term doing it the "folies way"


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe he "Rolled The 4th"..... :roll:


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Nasher said:


> Maybe he "Rolled The 4th"..... :roll:


Maybe but it doesnt look good. Either way I have a feeling someone may be getting a call/visit by a CO pretty soon.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is that show that airs on sunday nights you know that guy that took his cameras up to birch creek and showed them catchin all them big tigers, Plus the guy from camp chef. I don't turn people in to police but somebody probly will.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I counted 4 and didnt see either hand move to load another shell and even at that i dont think he had enough time to load one i would say he had 4 shells in there


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Those guys at Western Wingshooters are Foiles wannabes. Notice the black hoodie? I read on another forum, that clown claims he was at Foiles club on some of the dates that are listed on Foiles indictment. What else would you expect?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup! "Hooked on Utard" I watch it every Sunday night! *\-\*


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Yeah that's pure bullshi*. Especially airing it on tv for everybody to see. Thanks guys.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: They finally pulled the vid.


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to clarify, I was being extremely sarcastic on the "Rolled the 4th" comment. He should be turned in and cited.. It's probably something he does on a regular basis and he simply needs to obey the rules and stop doing it..


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

EmptyNet said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: They finally pulled the vid.


Their a little late on that one, its already been saved by many people.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Limits, plugs, shooting times, and ethics only apply to the average joe public hunter. Landowners and guides are exempt from all such laws and ethics. Seen it time and time again, if you're not going to get caught, all is fair game. I hope they find out who it is and put the hammer down.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

We know what you meant Nasher, you did put the roll your eyes guy in there :roll: . I bet the guy who said he was dead on with only 3 shots new who the 4 shot guy was. I can't believe when they edited that video that they didn't catch it, after all that clip was in the video 3 times. Time to boycott that show. Thanks for posting that link HH.


----------



## waterproof (Oct 10, 2007)

I went ahead and viewed the other segments of this goose hunting program on you tube also. Looks to me like the guy on the left did it again (4 shots) when they shot the two snow geese, which also had a band on it. Certainly doesn't seem very bright for someone who guides and should know better. 
Even if he "forgot" his plug that day he still has to load 4 shells in that gun. (twice) :? 

Hello....anybody home?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

stuff like this sure gets around fast these days....

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=829389


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Might as well put it back on here.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Might as well put it back on here.


Listen to what the Camp Chef guy says in this vid- "I was spot on...with only 3 shells too!"

BUSTED!!!!! What a bunch of tools.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I think he said that because he knew it was Travis. At about 1:00 you get to see who is shooting from what position................Tools...........Yep. I think your spot on with that statement.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent!!!
We've got our very own game hogs right here in our own back yard. And to boot, we've got them on video and publicized further on "Hooked on Utah."

Anybody see any similarities?

Has anyone turned this video evidence over to the authorities?? I wonder what other things they got cookin' that are illegal.

This is the commercialization of the sport that I hate so much. Not cutting anyone any slack here but I blame the waterfowl community as much as I blame Travis, Jeff, and the rest for what they have become.

This kind of $h!t turns my gut, over and over and over.

It's time for the Feds and locals to clean house and start doing something besides turning the other cheek and ignoring illegal activity... Its getting WAY out of hand.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Excellent!!!
> slack here but I blame the waterfowl community as much as I blame Travis,
> 
> .


Travis who ?


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent!!!
> ...


I'm pretty sure he is referring to Travis Wood.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Puddler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Never heard of him.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Heard that Hooked on Utah contacted the poster and made him take the video down.

Send Hooked on Utah your thoughts on the matter: http://www.hookedonutah.com/info.html

I sure did


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone have a non youtubed copy of that vid? I'd like to see this....

Ok... thanks Joel. I watched it about four times in slow mo with some coworkers, just to make sure I saw what I thought I saw. Thats just ridiculous and stupid. Knowing you're going to be on a televised show doing something illegal... my thought is why? Apparently there was no thought on the shooters end. And was the guy saying he got six with three shells being facetious or did he really just admit he shot himself a two day limit of dark geese in one hunt? :shock:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

nickpan said:


> Heard that Hooked on Utah contacted the poster and made him take the video down.
> 
> Send Hooked on Utah your thoughts on the matter: http://www.hookedonutah.com/info.html
> 
> I sure did


I did as well. He is just like all of the other egotistical sons of beaches out there with no regard for ethics or the law. Did you guys see the episode of the antelope hunt with the guy shooting one at over 850 yards? Stepped out of the jeep, didn't even try a stalk, just wanted the challenge of shooting an antelope that far.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

here's a message hooked on utah sent to the guys on the refuge forum...glad they are taking it seriously.



> "No we are not happy! During the filming and editing of this show we did not see this happen, it wasn't until a friend of mine sent us an email letting me know he had see this issue, we immediately removed the videos and contacted the DWR . We "Hooked On Utah" are very conservation oriented, we always obey the state and federal laws on our show. This is a huge black eye for us to say the least! It's very unfortunate that the guides we chose for this outing did this on our show, had we seen this happen during filming we would never have aired the show, and we would have acted on it at that point. We have too much to lose to be associated with this kind stuff. At this point we have given the footage to the Utah DWR, we would ask that you take this link down! We have notified all of our show sponsors and we will be issuing a statement.
> 
> If you have questions about how serious we consider this matter and having this removed, please contact our Attorney Whit Johnson at Stoel Reives in Salt Lake City, Utah.
> 
> Thank you."


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I got one back that stated basically the same. They're either taking it seriously or throwing him under the bus...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> nickpan said:
> 
> 
> > Heard that Hooked on Utah contacted the poster and made him take the video down.
> ...


did not see that one.



Riverrat77 said:


> Anyone have a non youtubed copy of that vid? I'd like to see this....
> 
> Ok... thanks Joel. I watched it about four times in slow mo with some coworkers, just to make sure I saw what I thought I saw. Thats just ridiculous and stupid. Knowing you're going to be on a televised show doing something illegal... my thought is why? Apparently there was no thought on the shooters end. And was the guy saying he got six with three shells being facetious or did he really just admit he shot himself a two day limit of dark geese in one hunt? :shock:


Im sure he was being a smart a$$.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Honestly I hope that all that abuse the resource for their personal gain loose it all. Its way overdue!

The more product they sell, the more the land they buy and lock up, the less you and I get to hunt. Down with the Pimps!


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Steve from Camp Chef is a really upstanding guy. It made my heart sink seeing him in this segment. He has done a lot in helping with cold water conservation in Utah. Him and Camp Chef have stepped up to the table many times in helping out with TU and Stonefly Society projects. 

He is a smart ass and a funny guy, I am sure his comments were in jest.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I am not sticking up for anybody, I havent even seen the video, but the old SBE will hold 4 shells, even with the plug in the gun. One in the chamber, two in the magazine, and one on the tray. Benelli fixed the problem after they found out guys where using it that way.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Just because the gun is capable of holding 4 shells with the plug in, doesn't make it legal.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought them boys was all shooting Browning Maxas since that was what they were showcasing?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They are pro waterfowlers, what else? :roll: 
I hope all these assholes get thrown in prison and are made examples of.
Follow the **** :RULES: morons!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Someone may get a ticket but that's about as far as I see it going........There is obviously proof that it did happen so we will see if anything is done about the 4th shell being fired.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh??
> ...


I understood, I just meant a "huh" for the knucklehead who "forgot" the plug and forgot that he forgot the plug and accidentally added some extras.

Good to see the show being accountable, dang right throw them under the bus; how could one be so stupid? If they do that on tv, makes you wonder what they do with no one watching. Maybe we could go do some forensic tests and find that those were lead shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


Oh sorry 

Now that all the fun is winding down, besides the leader being named Travis Wood can some one tell me more about these guys then just his name and that they are located in Utah?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > hamernhonkers said:
> ...


My error, that was not written well, I re-read it and realize why I look like an idiot :lol:


----------



## fryfrishing (Dec 16, 2010)

Just got back from the blind....again....what a day of shooting. So many of you really need to hunt more instead of living vicariously through forums. Ya, this is a really big mistake by Hooked On Utah for airing the footage but really the responsibility of the shooter. He is in deep for sure and should be. Everyone should get off their high horse and look in the mirror as most everyone I see and hear doesn't stick by shooting times either...just saying...are you all sticking to the rules too? Give me a break! Though Jeff is guilty as seen in the video, it makes me sick to see so many of you so quick to judge and frothing at the mouth wasting time. Let the DWR handle it and shut up. Hooked On Utah has some great shows by the way and I'll continue to watch...surely won't see this mistake happen again with them I'm confident.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sure that Travis will pay dearly in lost credibility as well as the loss of sponsors...even though it was someone else that did a stupid thing like loading (and shooting) 4 shells. Travis, in my dealings with him has always been a law-abider and not a law breaker. That being said, if I was the guide, I think I would make sure that all of the chumps that were hunting were all rigged up right. Right or wrong, the guide takes the heat for his customer's actions. I hope Travis can get past this and get back to hunting with a few of his friends and leave the idiots at home ...................................... where they do their best work.
R

Edited. Not appropriate.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Well said R.

It amazes me how poor judgment can turn into a nightmare.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

fryfrishing,

I see you joined today and your first post today huh,, do you work for the program "hooked on utah." I think its funny that you say calling people out for not having a plugged gun makes them self righteous!! I have no problem with ethical law abiding hunters calling out the unethical ones.


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

What is the name of the guide and how can I watch the link. Everyone involved should be punished. 

The worst part is they were hunting MY SPOT!!! Stupid jacka$$


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fryfrishing said:


> Just got back from the blind....again....what a day of shooting. So many of you really need to hunt more instead of living vicariously through forums. Ya, this is a really big mistake by Hooked On Utah for airing the footage but really the responsibility of the shooter. He is in deep for sure and should be. Everyone should get off their high horse and look in the mirror as most everyone I see and hear doesn't stick by shooting times either...just saying...are you all sticking to the rules too? Give me a break! Though Jeff is guilty as seen in the video, it makes me sick to see so many of you so quick to judge and frothing at the mouth wasting time. Let the DWR handle it and shut up. Hooked On Utah has some great shows by the way and I'll continue to watch...surely won't see this mistake happen again with them I'm confident.


Welcome to the forum! However, I take exception to that mentality, that is the same mentality that allows relatives to poach because none of us are perfect :roll:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

fryfrishing said:


> Just got back from the blind...again....what a day of shooting. So many of you really need to hunt more instead of living vicariously through forums. Ya, this is a really big mistake by Hooked On Utah for airing the footage but really the responsibility of the shooter. He is in deep for sure and should be. Everyone should get off their high horse and look in the mirror as most everyone I see and hear doesn't stick by shooting times either...just saying...are you all sticking to the rules too? Give me a break! Though Jeff is guilty as seen in the video, it makes me sick to see so many of you so quick to judge and frothing at the mouth wasting time. Let the DWR handle it and shut up. Hooked On Utah has some great shows by the way and I'll continue to watch...surely won't see this mistake happen again with them I'm confident.


Hey Utard, "big mistake by Hooked on Utah for airing the footage" I don't think so. Stupid moronic move by your buddy Jeff, apparently you know him, and I'm sure it was the first time he did that right? A mistake is saying 2+3=6, your buddy knew exactly what he was doing and got caught, thats no mistake. As a matter of fact I do stick to the rules as I'm sure most on this forum do too. You say "most everyone I see and hear doesn't stick to shooting times either" why am I not surprised, you Team Utardiots only care about the killing and will bend the rules just so you can get your limit, then brag to all your other Pro Staffer buddys what a great hunter you are. And some people wonder why I have a genuine dislike for Teams, Crews and prostaffers.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I see the footage has been taken down again, anybody care to post a new link?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have met Travis, even borrowed a blind from him that I kept too long. He didn't impress me as a guy who would engage in or condone breaking the law. Not sure if he was a paid guide on this hunt, but if so, no guide in his right mind would knowingly break game laws. The guy who did this needs a ticket. Period. I'm sure all involved are embarrassed, so let the authorities do their jobs and move on.

Maybe it was an honest mistake, too. Maybe the guy was grouse hunting and took his plug out, but just forgot to replace it for hunting geese. Of course, there should be a law against hunting grouse with a plastic camo stocked autoloader, too, but that's a separate thread entirely.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler if you watched the vid there are a couple instances where the guys talk about speed loading on the gun and the one guy was talking about how he shot well with only "3" shells..it seemed like they knew a gun was unplugged in the field and they were trying to cover their butt by saying all that stuff in the video...it came across pretty sketchy and they still went ahead and posted the thing up,, pretty dumb!!...now you have the hooked on utah guys signing up on the forums to try and blow this whole thing off as no big deal..its funny and they're worried...its ok, that whole show is beef jerky commercial/promo anyways.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> there should be a law against hunting grouse with a plastic camo stocked autoloader


Why is that ? a least another great idea of your get shut down.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

From the Hooked on Utah Website:

"At Hooked on Utah we condone only the legal and ethical enjoyment of our precious natural resources. Recently, we inadvertently filmed and aired hunting footage contrary to this standard by an individual not associated with Hooked on Utah. Your comments and concerns brought this to our attention and we have taken appropriate action. Thank you for your vigilance and support"


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

damage control


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > there should be a law against hunting grouse with a plastic camo stocked autoloader
> ...


That was a joke, Dustin. Easy boy.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > there should be a law against hunting grouse with a plastic camo stocked autoloader
> ...


Paddler pushing his motorless ideas make me want to bitch slap somebody. I hate plastic guns. I will never buy one for myself. Guns are suppose to be made out of wood. I do however see the practicality of plastic guns.


----------



## fryfrishing (Dec 16, 2010)

blackdog.....You are obviously frustrated that you are not a staffer, guide or professional. By the way, I don't know who Jeff is just what I have heard over this forum or post. I don't work for Hooked on Utah either. I also think it is funny to hear people who are pissed at the fact they cannot hunt certain private areas or that they simply won't anny in some penny to have the privilege of doing so. Whomever was shooting the 4 shells is an idiot in all sorts of ways. It's just funny to see how so many people see someone do something wrong and then can't stop talking about it. I guess it's ok not to like crews, teams or prostaffers...sorry you must have had some bad experiences here. I think it is funny how people pretend not to like those in the spotlight as they are usually just jealous and needing to find approval for themselves in some way. I know that Hooked On Utah will get past this oversight and move on to greener pastures despite what you think. They have some great shows though this one was not. Just enjoy watching these shows...especially if you don't have the time to get out there and live off the forums for entertainment.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > paddler213 said:
> ...


lolz


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> blackdog.....You are obviously frustrated that you are not a staffer, guide or professional.


Actually I was a guide for 2 seasons many years ago, not a waterfowl guide but a flyfishing guide. That experience almost ruined the sport for me. Before I guided I loved flyfishing, while I guided I hated it. Now I'm just as passionate about flyfishing as I ever was. I think being a hunting guide would be worse, especially having to deal with dorks like that doofis from Hooked on Utah on a daily basis. So no I'm not jealous of not being a prostuffer or a member of some stupid team or crew. I hunted in 6 different states this year, so I do get out a little, but I'm sure not nearly as much as a professional like yourself does.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

fryfrishing said:


> blackdog.....You are obviously frustrated that you are not a staffer, guide or professional. By the way, I don't know who Jeff is just what I have heard over this forum or post. I don't work for Hooked on Utah either. I also think it is funny to hear people who are **** at the fact they cannot hunt certain private areas or that they simply won't anny in some penny to have the privilege of doing so. Whomever was shooting the 4 shells is an idiot in all sorts of ways. It's just funny to see how so many people see someone do something wrong and then can't stop talking about it. I guess it's ok not to like crews, teams or prostaffers...sorry you must have had some bad experiences here. I think it is funny how people pretend not to like those in the spotlight as they are usually just jealous and needing to find approval for themselves in some way. I know that Hooked On Utah will get past this oversight and move on to greener pastures despite what you think. They have some great shows though this one was not. Just enjoy watching these shows...especially if you don't have the time to get out there and live off the forums for entertainment.


Obviously no affiliation whatsoever :roll:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

blackdog said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > blackdog.....You are obviously frustrated that you are not a staffer, guide or professional.
> ...


Timeout there cowboy it wasn't me that said that. Give credit to the one that said it. It was fryfishing that said that.Do you work for a news media outlet or something?


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

Makes me miss Doug Miller. He was a little less in your face.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wounded Coot said:


> Makes me miss Doug Miller. He was a little less in your face.


Welcome to the forum! 
I don't think the issue is anything to do with the host, to have hooked up with a guide that acted unethically is unfortunate, but I don't hold that against the host.


----------

